# Mein kleines Teichprojekt



## lemanie (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch auch mal meinen neuen Teich vorstellen.

Bild 1 zeigt den Platz, bevor es los ging.
Bild 2 ist dann nach mehreren Stunden Buddelarbeit.
Auf Bild 3 sieht man die gefüllte Teichschale.
Und auf Bild 4 ist schließlich alles bepflanzt.

Als Substrat habe ich nur groben Kies benutzt.

Folgende Pflanzen sind drin:
Zwerg-Seerose Nymphaea "Lay. Liliacaea"
__ Rohrglanzgras Phalaris arundinacea
__ Bachnelkenwurz Geum rivale
Gemeiner __ Wassernabel Hydrocotyle vulgaris
__ Tausendblatt Myriophyllum verticillatum
__ Wiesenknöterich Polygonum bistorta
Sumpflobelie Lobelia vedrariensis
gemeiner __ Froschlöffel Alisma plantago-aquatica
Gauklerblume Mimulus ringens
Sumpfampfer Rumex saguineus
__ Lippenmäulchen weiß und blau Mazus reptans
Zwergkalmus Acorus gramineus
__ Sumpfdotterblume
und irgendwas "Grasartiges" aus meinem Miniteich

Reicht das?
Jetzt warte ich, daß die Pflanzen schön wachsen, und sich irgendein Getier ansiedelt.
Das Wasser ist inzwischen schön klar, leider ist es ziemlich bewölkt, sodaß ich kein aktuelles Foto machen kann.

Um den Teich herum soll noch ein Steingarten entstehen.

Viele Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Springmaus (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo,

da haste ja an einem Tag richtig was geschafft !

Na warte mal ab wenn alles schön wächst sieht das bestimmt toll aus 

LG Doris


----------



## lemanie (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo Doris,

nein, das war nicht alles an einem Tag.
Zwei Tage habe ich gebuddelt, am dritten dann den Sand Eimerweise angeschafft und eingefüllt, eingeschlämmt und den Teich gefüllt. Und am 4. Tag gepflanzt.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Servus Melanie

Herzlich Willkommen

Dein Teichlein gefällt mir sehr gut .... 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder ... wenn es dann nicht mehr zu dunkel ist


----------



## lemanie (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo,

heute war ich wieder fleissig, also gibt es neue Bilder ! 
Der Anfang für meinen kleinen Steingarten ist gemacht, und eine schöne Blüte habe ich ausserdem
Und dann ist da noch mein kleiner Teichbewacher.

Viele Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## grille (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Du hast einen hübschen Teich geschaffen.Schön,mitzuverfolgen wie die ersten Pflanzen und Blüten kommen.
LG grille


----------



## lemanie (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Danke.
Jetzt möchte ich noch einige Pflanzen drum herum setzen, die dann auch die Teichschale etwas vertuschen.
Leider sitzt der Teich nicht ganz im Wasser, der Rand hat sich irgendwie verbogen, aber ich denke, das sieht man nachher nicht mehr.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Mulmig (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo Melanie,

zum Rand kaschieren sind __ Hosta (__ Funkien) toll. Es gibt sie ja in so vielen Farben und Blattgrößen, vielleicht hast Du ja welche im Garten (da waren doch auch Staudenhorste vorher?!)
Nur nicht zu nah dran, sonst ist der kleine Drachenteich gleich weg...

Schönen Sonntag 
Anna


----------



## lemanie (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo Anna,

danke für den Tipp, ich werde mich mal im Garten umschauen, ob ich was brauchbares finde.

Heute habe ich ein Bild von meinen ersten Teichbesuchern gemacht. Die waren ja noch angenehm.
Jetzt war ich gerade eine Stunde weg, und nun?? Schwimmen mindestens 30 kleine Fische (Elritzen??) in meinem Teich!! :shock
Klasse, meine Kinder haben es gut gemeint, aber wie bekomme ich die jetzt wieder raus, ohne gleich meine Pflanzen zu zerstören??

Na gut, hier noch ein paar Bilder von Blüten aus meinem Garten.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## lemanie (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo,

es gibt neue Bilder.
Die ersten Pflanzen haben Einzug in meinen Mini-Steingarten gehalten.
 
Die Steinnelke hat auch schon richtig schöne Blüten:
 

Und zu guter letzt, auch im Wasser tut sich was: Mein __ Froschlöffel entwickel ein Blatt nach dem anderen und streckt es aus dem Wasser.
 

Und seit gestern schwimmen auch endlich zwei Seerosenblätter an der Oberfläche!
Wetter ist nur gerade nicht so gut, sonst hätte ich ein Bild gemacht.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Mulmig (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hello Melanie,

das ist ja ein süßes Teichlein geworden.
Was habt Ihr denn mit den Elritzen gemacht? War ja sicher nicht leicht, die wieder einzufangen..., waren die Kinder enttäuscht?
Wenn mal alles eingewachsen ist, fällt auch der Rand nicht mehr so auf.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## lemanie (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Hallo Anna,

erinnere mich bitte nicht da dran!
Einen Teil habe ich schon, aber so etwa 15 Stück muß ich noch erwischen! :evil
Meine Kinder werden es verkraften, sie können ja jederzeit am Bach nach Fischen schauen.
Und außerdem hat die Belehrung geholfen, daß dann alles sterben muß was drin ist, wenn durch die vielen Fische das Wasser schlecht wird!

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## lemanie (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Teichprojekt*

Juhu, ich habe gerade im Schein meiner Taschenlampe einen __ Rückenschwimmer gesehen!
Dachte bisher, daß keine Lebewesen meinen Teich freiwillig besiedeln wollen!

Melanie


----------

